# Removing scent glands from a bobcat?



## Ruger

I had an experienced bobcat trapper inform me that I should be using the scent glands and urine from female bobcats that I have caught in the area I am trapping at my sets. I think I have an idea on how to remove the urine. Been surfing the web on removing the glands. Haven't found much that is helpful. I would like to have info on where they are located and the best way to remove them. Something with pics. would be great! Sorry I'm a little uneducated in this part of the anatomy. Anybody know of any websites, books, videos, etc.. where I could find this info? Or something that you guys have learned and are willing to share. Any info would be great! Thanks


----------



## coyotejon

Tough one there. If I can dig anything up I'll let you know. I think there is a video out there somewhere that basically shows how to remove the glands from just about any animal but I can't remember who put it out. I will do some digging and let you know if I find anything.


----------



## coyotejon

I did a little research and it looks like you cut around the anus along the hair line and the intestine will pull out with it. From what I read it sounds like most guys leave about 5 or 6 inches of the intestine attached and grind everything up(including crap that might be in the intestine) and make a paste out of it. Then just smear a little on a cracker and you have a delicious little snack! I am kidding about the snack thing, but seriously that's what a lot of guys do. Oh and I guess to make lure you just add some fresh beaver castor in when you're grinding, then some glycerin to make a paste. Easy as that my friend!


----------



## Ruger

Thanks coyotejon. I think I'm gonna get it figured out.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Hey Wayne,

Check out Mercer's DVD's. I cant remember which one, but one of them has good instruction on gland removal. I'm pretty sure it was his first one "Top Dollar Cats" but you might want to call him to confirm:

http://cagingbobcats.com/index.php?module=store

There is a LOT you can take from a cat....


----------



## El Gato Loco

Also here is one I picked up recently from Clint Locklear. I haven't watched it yet, but have heard a lot of good things about it:

http://wolfernation.com/store/products.php?product=LURE-%26-BAIT-MAKING%2C-tricks%2C-tips-and-methods


----------



## Ruger

Thanks Chris, definitely gonna have to check those out.


----------

